# MY NEW NAIL ART! (pics included)



## M.I.A. (Jul 23, 2007)

so i was INSANELY bored today and i even had a friend over at one point. ive just been home too much lately. blaaaah

anywho, boredom brings creativity for me at times so here it is

lol












taking pics of my hands feels really weird lol
the first one looks like a claw of some sort hahaha


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 28, 2007)

How funny I was thinking about doing something like that also. haha. Very cute.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2007)

Love it! I wish I had more time to do my nails!


----------

